# VOTE: August 2014 Contractor of the Month!



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Vote for the member who you feel best exemplifies knowledge in the field, business experience, contributions to the community, good reputation, and integrity. 

These are the final nominations for the August 2014 Contractor Of The Month!

*Californiadecks*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/californiadecks-82795/

*Leo G*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/leo-g-2467/

*Chris Johnson*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/chris-johnson-13371/

*Inner10*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/inner10-44214/

*Driftweed*
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/driftweed-93561/


ATTENTION NOMINEES: Please remember that I need your picture and biography as soon as possible so I can start getting them posted now!

"Nominees must be willing to provide a picture (business logo is fine) and a unique biography. Failing to provide these in a timely manner will disqualify the nomination."

We value our members and strive to find ways to promote them. All featured Contractors of the Month receive the following as prizes to receiving this prestigious award.


$350 Gift Card
Featured in our Monthly Newsletter
A custom badge
Their name and company listed in our Contractor of the Month page


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

I voted!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Attention Nominees!!

Delta's vote is for sale!!

Act now!!








Delta


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Who do we send a bio and picture to?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Who do we send a bio and picture to?


Check your PM's.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Well looky there! I made the list,

Now to write a brief autobiography....

It was a lonely night, one not to unfamiliar to this young man unfortunately. The clouds were out, and the summer heat and humidity were taking its toll on his tired, dirty body. Exhausted from a hard days work under the searing summer sun, the lonely contractor seeks the cool refuge of an ice cold shower.....


oh wait, you meant a bio!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I'd vote for Leo except he wouldn't even thank me for it.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Voted :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 for the win.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We have a bio for Californiadecks.
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-californiadecks


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Inner10 for the win.


You would do that to the mustached one ?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Leo said he would be my best friend if I voted for him. I never had such a cool friend before.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> You would do that to the mustached one ?


Inner has more money to grease my palms with.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry Leo, I was going to vote for you but had to vote for Inner cuz if he doesn't get COTM soon, we'll never hear the end of it :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

TxElectrician said:


> I'd vote for Leo except he wouldn't even thank me for it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

ModernStyle said:


> Leo said he would be my best friend if I voted for him. I never had such a cool friend before.


A promise is a promise. You can come down to my van by the river anytime.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds to me I need to put together a townhall meeting.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Leo...were you able to scrape enough together this month to pay for your aunt's dialysis treatment? I know you were worried about the money and took that part-time job as busboy at Hooters.

Keep the faith bro.....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> Leo...were you able to scrape enough together this month to pay for your aunt's dialysis treatment? I know you were worried about the money and took that part-time job as busboy at Hooters.
> 
> Keep the faith bro.....


Dirty pool!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> Leo...were you able to scrape enough together this month to pay for your aunt's dialysis treatment? I know you were worried about the money and took that part-time job as busboy at Hooters.
> 
> Keep the faith bro.....


You know you have to do what you have to do when it comes to family and friends.:thumbsup:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I just wanna play the ross perot part hehe...

Lets wreak havoc and make em sweat!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Cricket - Can you just go ahead and make Inner a sticky on the ballot?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We have a bio for Driftweed now!

http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-driftweed


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inners not worth it, go Leo!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think Leo had won every competition he's been in, on this forum. He's tough to beat


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We now have a bio for Leo.
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-leo-g


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That was wordy.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Cricket said:


> We now have a bio for Leo.
> http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-leo-g


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Robie said:


>


Don't worry, I heard Leo is going to sing "Soft Kitty" to us!:laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

rselectric1 said:


> Don't worry, I heard Leo is going to sing "Soft Kitty" to us!:laughing:


Shoot... Me... Now.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

oh cmon! really?!?! How do i have more votes than Inner?

did you piss someone off man?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

rselectric1 said:


> Don't worry, I heard Leo is going to sing "Soft Kitty" to us!:laughing:


Just heard Penny and Sheldon sing soft 'kitty' in the round.....:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Just heard Penny and Sheldon sing soft 'kitty' in the round.....:laughing:


I have no idea why, but I am absolutely addicted to TBBT.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

She sure is purty. Or does Amy Farafowler do it for you? :laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Leo G said:


> She sure is purty.


Penny is cute, but I like the other little blonde better.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Bernadette. She's a little firebox.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> She sure is purty.


Oh Yeah! But that's not even it I don't think. NO sitcom has grabbed me like this since Married With Children first came out in the '80's.

Sorry, I digress.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Married with Children was a favorite of mine too. My wife thought is stunk. So one morning I get up early and she is watching it. I say wut the..... And she tells me it's hilarious. Well duh.... Never knew why she didn't like it when it came out.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Married with Children was a fantastic show....I just keep hoping to see some Al Bundy on Modern Family....but that's never gonna happen.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Modern family is pretty funny though


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Married with Children was a favorite of mine too. My wife thought is stunk. So one morning I get up early and she is watching it. I say wut the..... And she tells me it's hilarious. Well duh.... Never knew why she didn't like it when it came out.


Damn Leo, you were copying me decades before I even knew you! :laughing: In a van down by the river.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya funny...jiggle jiggle.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll be darned if the contractor bios aren't some of the best reading I've had in a long time. What a bunch of cool people with great stories.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Can someone message Chris Johnson and let him know I need his bio ASAP, please?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> oh cmon! really?!?! How do i have more votes than Inner?
> 
> did you piss someone off man?


I should have greased more palms and ran a smear campaign against cali.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Can someone message Chris Johnson and let him know I need his bio ASAP, please?


He's not talking to you anymore?  :laughing:





Delta


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I should have greased more palms and ran a smear campaign against cali.


You can still do that ya know.:whistling


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'll be darned if the contractor bios aren't some of the best reading I've had in a long time. What a bunch of cool people with great stories.


This has been my favorite part of the program...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They said mine was "wordy"


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Leo was born to a poor family that could never afford a mustache. He worked hard, and was determined to be a success. Now he has the best mustache in the state, and 6 pairs if Velcro sneakers. American dream


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You better not loose Leo.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh looky...my 4 votes are the difference maker!

I'll call mission succesful, lol

Tied for last place!!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Driftweed said:


> Oh looky...my 4 votes are the difference maker!
> 
> I'll call mission succesful, lol
> 
> Tied for last place!!!


We both drove a hard campaign.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Leo seems to have few friends. Don't worry Leo, you can be contractor of the decade over at my place. No prizes, but I might be able to find a bowling trophy down at the swap meet to give you.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

ModernStyle said:


> Don't worry Leo, you can be contractor of the decade over at my place.




That's better than dying and going to Purgatory, right??


:laughing:


Delta


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm saving my vote for the end, so I can tip the scales. 

I feel so powerful.

How long do I have, Cricket?




Delta


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

ModernStyle said:


> Leo seems to have few friends. Don't worry Leo, you can be contractor of the decade over at my place. No prizes, but I might be able to find a bowling trophy down at the swap meet to give you.





Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> That's better than dying and going to Purgatory, right??
> 
> 
> :laughing:
> ...



eh..tomato tomahto:laughing:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I'm saving my vote for the end, so I can tip the scales.
> 
> I feel so powerful.
> 
> ...


This poll will close on 08-22-2014 at 11:47 AM


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What the **** happened? I don't check in for a couple days and I get this?








I need some friends!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ya well how do you think I felt when it was 12-13 and I check in and it's 16-13


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I thought they were big pieces of TP from a shaving mishap.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Leo G said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't posted it already...:laughing:


Im here for you, buddy....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You better have voted for me to post that....

damn canckles


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I heard someone likes them thick & may have a crush on you and your canckles.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's mighty nice of you to say.

But I'm happily married Deckman.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Splinter said:


> Im here for you, buddy....


I'll be damned. We were looking for that picture a few weeks ago in the back room and couldn't find it anywhere.:clap:

Of course Leo was no help in locating it!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm thinking we should have a debate


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

He's getting way to much media time.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

deckman22 said:


> I heard someone likes them thick & may have a crush on you and your canckles.



Quit hitting on Leo out in the open forum.. save it for the PM's as usual..


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> He's getting way to much media time.


Got any tutu pictures Mike?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Robie said:


> Got any tutu pictures Mike?


Robie is right. We need some equally compromising princess photoshops of you to woo last minute voters,:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> Got any tutu pictures Mike?


Getting some together as we speak. Any special request?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So you're going to make these up yourself instead of having your friends do it for you?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I was wondering why you don't post much on Saturday nights....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> I was wondering why you don't post much on Saturday nights....


I'm going shopping right now with my new HD card. I would say that pretty much raps this thing up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Leo G said:


> So you're going to make these up yourself instead of having your friends do it for you?


oh..so now you have friends huh?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

At least 1


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I see Ross Perot is picking up steam as well.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He's got a friend too?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> He's got a friend too?


He fvcking stole the friends from me. They were my friends! MY FRIENDS!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

All one of them?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> He fvcking stole the friends from me. They were my friends! MY FRIENDS!


But...you have a swell lookin' St Bernard....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> But...you have a swell lookin' St Bernard....


Puppies and babies have always been a hit.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Puppies and babies have always been a hit.


Who doesn't love puppies & babies...as long as they are someone else's!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Who doesn't love puppies & babies...as long as they are someone else's!


What I was thinking


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Better start kissing puppies, Mike. :whistling:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Why can't I vote multiple times like in a real election?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hang on, let me fix that for you.....:whistling


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Boy, things go a little off the rails when the MBR crew all gets together over here. :blink:




:whistling









Delta


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Sad thing is even with a billion members here, less then 100 voted. 
Leo got my vote. Only because I don't really know anyone else in the running. I don't really care for Leo, rubs me the wrong way, but I recognized the name.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been wondering about that.

There's probably only about 300 really active members, but still, there should be more than 60 votes. :blink:








Delta


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I've been wondering about that.
> 
> There's probably only about 300 really active members, but still, there should be more than 60 votes. :blink:
> 
> ...


All my voters must have spoiled their ballots.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

ModernStyle said:


> Sad thing is even with a billion members here, less then 100 voted.
> Leo got my vote. Only because I don't really know anyone else in the running. I don't really care for Leo, rubs me the wrong way, but I recognized the name.


Reason being who really cares about some contractor of the month on some internet contractor forum.Not my opinion just a fact.Most people just get what there looking for and move on,or lurk.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I'm just here to meet chicks


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

ModernStyle said:


> I'm just here to meet chicks


How's that going?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Robie said:


> How's that going?


About to settle for Leo in his tutu.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ModernStyle said:


> I don't really care for Leo, rubs me the wrong way, but I recognized the name.


Dude Leo? If Leo rubs you the wrong way you are one sensitive Lisa.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

He has rough hands.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

ModernStyle said:


> He has rough hands.


...and those damn cankles....


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I am pretty sensitive though. I lead a sheltered life


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What about the girl, can you get her to vote for me? Use your manly charms.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Which one ? We have 2


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

ModernStyle said:


> Which one ? We have 2


Only one that has been proven.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Or do you mean Tater ?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No, we have 2. The one that has an account here.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

She has a restraining order on me, can't help you with her.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Tater is your best bet but he is probably planting winter tomatoes tonight.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> Hey I got a lot of pull with the 6 guys over there, I could probably get 4 of them to vote for Leo.


so..your knees are feeling better?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Tom Struble said:


> so..your knees are feeling better?


Ouch-a-rooney


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I got one of them gardening pads.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ModernStyle said:


> I got one of them gardening pads.


San Francisco gloves!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Whatever it takes for Leo to win.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Leo.has done so much for us all, like that time he went to Vietnam and rescued the POW's. Or maybe that was Chuck Norris. I can't remember. Damn paint fumes.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pretty sure it wasn't me. But I would have.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Nope... He ruined a perfectly fine piano.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It was already ruined. I repurposed it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

....and to give 10% of your gross receipts to UNICEF. Wow...just wow.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

RobertCDF said:


> I've got a dozen dead relatives that want to cast a vote, how do I go about getting absentee ballots for them?


First, go to Chicago...............


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I gotta go with Mike on this one, because of the Bill W thing. 

And then there's the Ummagumma thing, so.... there's that, too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> I gotta go with Mike on this one, because of the Bill W thing.
> 
> And then there's the Ummagumma thing, so.... there's that, too.


Yep "Several Species of Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave Grooving with a Pict". :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Fun?? This is nerve racking.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This has been such a close vote from the nominations until now. I have a feeling that if Leo gets the vote this month then Californiadecks will get it next month.

It aint over until it's over though. Inner10 may be sandboxing votes!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Is your girls name Charity? :laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> If I win I will donate the whole 350 dollar gift card to charity. I will post the receipt to prove it.


Man, you are a little vote-whore aren't you?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Vote for Calidecks.


Andy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Is your girls name Charity? :laughing:


That's Mrs Charity to you


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Just to be clear It's this month only


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> Man, you are a little vote-whore aren't you?


http://youtu.be/9QS0q3mGPGg


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cricket said:


> This has been such a close vote from the nominations until now. I have a feeling that if Leo gets the vote this month then Californiadecks will get it next month.
> 
> It aint over until it's over though. Inner10 may be sandboxing votes!


I'll start shelling out serious money just so i can bask in the glory of beating Cali.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I'll start shelling out serious money just so i can bask in the glory of beating Cali.


You don't have enough money to compete with me


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> You don't have enough money to compete with me


I have a feeling your votes can be easily bought, although small I have faith my following is loyal.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> You don't have enough money to compete with me


Brazen....very brazen.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> If I win I will donate the whole 350 dollar gift card to charity. I will post the receipt to prove it.


Bump


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> Brazen....very brazen.


Sadly it is a lot of votes to buy!

At least I have the Trex haters on my side.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Sadly it is a lot of votes to buy!
> 
> At least I have the Trex haters on my side.


Where are all the cat5 haters when I need them?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Where are all the cat5 haters when I need them?


It's a spec not a product, and I don't use any cat5....just category 5 enhanced.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Well B, then don't be a part of it and try not to post here about it. Listen to what mothers say. If you don't have anything good to say, then STFU


My mother never said that... Lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It's a spec not a product, and I don't use any cat5....just category 5 enhanced.


That's what I meant


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> That's what I meant


Of course it was.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

So Mike...the $350 means nothing to you...but could make a big difference for another craftsman that really could use the money to buy a much needed tool or supplies to keep his business going...especially with a harsh winter approaching...in New England...in Connecticut...during tough economical times...trying to feed his family...put clothes on his kids backs...?

Is that what you're saying here?





:whistling


----------

